# Liverpool: Edge Hill Railway Tunnels/Cutting



## tangerinedream (Feb 1, 2006)

Liked this site - some interesting photo's inside the tunnels and cuttings on the approach to Lime Street


----------



## chio (Feb 1, 2006)

I like those cuttings - if only for the fact that you can laugh at all the business suits as they struggle to make a mobile call to say their ETA will be 2 minutes behind schedule


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 1, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I like those cuttings - if only for the fact that you can laugh at all the business suits as they struggle to make a mobile call to say their ETA will be 2 minutes behind schedule



Yeah  

I like the way they are so obviously hewn by human hand. Really incredible scale and sheer sides.


----------

